# Water leaking in passenger side 97 PU



## billybob (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Carpeting getting mildew odor. Can't find source of water. AC hose was blocked but I cleaned that and there is water still getting in. I've poured water around the bottom of the windshield but I see no water entering the cab. It seems after a rain it gets damp.
Any ideas or similar experiences well received.

Thanks
Billybob


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you check the weatherstripping on the door? I've had that happen many times on many different cars.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you sure the A/C drain is still clear? They can clog back up quickly if you don't get all the gunk out of the heater box.


----------



## billybob (Jul 7, 2005)

It just rained last night so I'll check weather strip. The AC hose was clean. When you say clean the heater box, are you referring to the black box the AC hose is coming out of? If so, how do you remove it or do you clean it in place some how?
Thanks!


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

I had the same problem on my 86.5 the source of my dampness was a ruptured heater hose. It just doesnt make any sense to me that it would only be after a rain but mine only was getting wet when I used the heater or defroster.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

billybob said:


> It just rained last night so I'll check weather strip. The AC hose was clean. When you say clean the heater box, are you referring to the black box the AC hose is coming out of? If so, how do you remove it or do you clean it in place some how?
> Thanks!


Open it up (see FSM), but only if you check and the hose is stopped up again. If it's still running free make some of the other checks recommended.


----------



## I Hate My User Name (Aug 8, 2007)

I happened to have this problem on my 88. Check the seal around the windshield (the black stuff behind the windshield). If there is any spot that looks like it has a gap, seal that up. Also take off the top panel off the cowl and look in there (I dont know if this applies to the 97) as mine drains through this and into the right fender. Also check the firewall.

Best way in general to find your leak is to get in the cab and have someone else spray a hose at the truck and find where your dripping.


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

do you have a sunroof? I had a similar problem with mine... check this link:
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/128421-rain-water-leaking.html


----------



## billybob (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies.
There was a gap at the top corner of the windshield that I sealed. The carpet has been pulled up a week and no water found. No water from heater box. No water from weather seal. 
I still don't know where it came from. This was the fourth time I pulled everything back trying to get rid of that mildew smell. I hope this is the last.
Thanks again!
billybob


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Good catch! I had forgotten that I had a similar problem with mine, but it dripped in my lap when it rained so it was pretty easy to locate the source.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

On getting rid of the mildew smell you can attempt to clean the carpet all you want but it'll never go away I ended up having to hire one of those steam cleaner companies "Stanley Steamer" to get rid of the smell. They cleaned the entire interior like brand new again for 35$ plus tax not a bad investment Id say seeing is how mold to some is considered toxic.


----------

